

Ask YC: news that requires registration to read? - xenoterracide

So what do you think? do you like visiting sites that won't allow you to read the article without creating an account? commenting is one thing... reading is another.
======
breily
I can't stand it - I refuse to read NYTimes articles for that very reason. I
don't see any reason to require accounts to read articles.

